# exo terra screen top removal?



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Annyone have any suggestions on removing the screen and installing plexi? I love these tanks and we use them for our geckos but i have 3 in the garage that id like to make into frog tanks without the screen top.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I would recommend using glass instead of plexi-glass... Plexiglass tends to warp easily... Does your exo have the old clip-in style top or the new swivel-latch?

-Christian


----------



## grantska (Apr 12, 2012)

I debated inserting plexiglass/glass in the provided exo top vs. one single piece of glass. I think the simplest option is using one piece. Its fairly inexpensive, allows for the addition of a screen vent and is easy to remove/clean. 

For the old style of exos you can easily cut the tabs off with a dremel tool. Not really sure what other tools would work for getting those things off cleanly...


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

I placed a glass top directly on to the screen with 1/4 of over hang on to the plastic rim then siliconed it into place around the edges I didnt want to remove the screen because the glass has hole cut for fog and vent fan.


----------



## SteveR (Jul 26, 2012)

Not sure about the Exo, but I just put glass I to my ZooMed top after taking the screen out. Removing the screen lets much more light through and over time plexi will get hazy/scratched/cloudy.

I also left about 2" at the back and fitted screen there for a little ventilation. It all worked better than expected, though getting the old screen out was tricky and I had to grind down the underside with a dremel to get it smooth for a nice clean fit.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

I had 4 pieces of glass cut to fit perfectly on top of the 4 screen segments of the 36*18*18 exo. I notched one corner of one of them to fit my fogger inlet. Cut 2 of them slightly smaller to allow some ventilation.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, mine have the newer 1/2 moon swivel locks. The tops have rounded openings and the screen spline comes out easy. Actually, a couple of them hacve been pushed out by the cat trying to get in there. I hate cats!


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a photo of how my exoterra glass/screen tops look:


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice! Did you removed that middle bracket or did yours not have one?
?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JaredJ said:


> Actually, a couple of them hacve been pushed out by the cat trying to get in there. I hate cats!


1) Get snap style mouse trap
2) pad snap bar so it can't hurt cat
3) make sure it is sensitive so it will trigger readily 
4) place several on lid of tank so cat will trigger them when it tries to get up there (move them after each triggering to make it more random).... 
5) cat usually learns to not get up there after several experiences.

Ed


----------



## Totenkampf (Jun 25, 2012)

the kids stupid cat actually sat on my exo terra lid and the screen fell through before i could 'condition' her. that cat doesnt want to sit anywhere other than where i dont want it to sit. i replaced it with an acryllic panel. the screen not the cat, though that would be a good trade. its is a little more expensive but its more rigid than plexi, has better optical clarity than glass, and is easy to machine so i could mount fans on the back portion.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

LOL, nice. My cat doesn't seem to care about being sprayed with water, I'll have to try that. I dont' think I'll pad the bar though


----------



## Totenkampf (Jun 25, 2012)

JaredJ said:


> LOL, nice. My cat doesn't seem to care about being sprayed with water, I'll have to try that. I dont' think I'll pad the bar though


add some capcium to that water. terrible i know but...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JaredJ said:


> LOL, nice. My cat doesn't seem to care about being sprayed with water, I'll have to try that. I dont' think I'll pad the bar though


This only works if your there to stop the cat... and many cats learn to try it when your not around.. (or run for it when they hear you coming). 

Ed


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

I find a bit of pleasure torturing my cats. One of them kept jumping on my kitchen counter so I laid/scattered metal coat hangers on top. When she jumped up, it scared the living crap out of her. Now, she just looks at the kitchen.... From 10 feet away.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> Here is a photo of how my exoterra glass/screen tops look:


Did you made a new frame for that glass, or how did you remove the middle bracket??


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

check out my thread that i havent updated in a while about halfway down.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...heartagramtcs-12x12x18-slow-build-thread.html


----------

